# Syphilis - Will I be denied?



## steve_99

Hello All,

I recently found out that I have syphilis. I am going for a treatment next week. My company has assigned me a job in UAE. If i understand correctly, I need to take a medical exam for getting work VISA?
If i take this medical exam after syphilis is treated, will it show in the test?
Will I be given VISA?
will they report it back to my company?


thanks!


----------



## michaelrandall78

They don't check for syphilis. Only for HIV / AIDS. Your condition won't affect your application.


----------



## m1key

Not quite accurate. See here


----------



## Darkt

My understanding is that since 2011 they Will test you for HIV, HEP B & C, Syphilis and TB... But only HIV (AIDS) will get you deported.
gulfnews : No deportation for expats with hepatitis


----------



## steve_99

Well this test is done before I get my work Visa, right?
So will they deny it?


----------



## Engineer

> Well this test is done before I get my work Visa, right?


Right


----------



## Tropicana

Darkt said:


> My understanding is that since 2011 they Will test you for HIV, HEP B & C, Syphilis and TB... But only HIV (AIDS) will get you deported.
> gulfnews : No deportation for expats with hepatitis


And TB as well...


----------



## michaelrandall78

Darkt said:


> My understanding is that since 2011 they Will test you for HIV, HEP B & C, Syphilis and TB... But only HIV (AIDS) will get you deported.
> gulfnews : No deportation for expats with hepatitis


Right, yeah, I misread the message. If it's a new application, they will deny it. Syphilis can be cured though.


----------



## steve_99

Guys that's what I am asking. If I get syphilis cured, will it still show in my blood that I had it? And will the medical
People report it to
My
Company?


----------



## Welsh_lady

steve_99 said:


> Guys that's what I am asking. If I get syphilis cured, will it still show in my blood that I had it?


Yes. The standard test will test positive if you have or recently had syphilis. Most people test positive for a number of years due to the antibodies. There is a more specific test that will clarify if you are actively infected or cured - this is the test clinics do after treatment to check its been successful. I have no idea what test is done here in Dubai but i worked in the uk and we only ran the standard test for screening due to the cost - im guessing it would be the same here so you may well get called back for further tests.


----------



## steve_99

Welsh_lady said:


> Yes. The standard test will test positive if you have or recently had syphilis. Most people test positive for a number of years due to the antibodies. There is a more specific test that will clarify if you are actively infected or cured - this is the test clinics do after treatment to check its been successful. I have no idea what test is done here in Dubai but i worked in the uk and we only ran the standard test for screening due to the cost - im guessing it would be the same here so you may well get called back for further tests.


Hi
Thanks for the detailed reply. So if it shows positive on the test here then the medical company will report it to my company and then call
Me for another test? I just don't want my company to find out. And if there is no other option then I will reject this position in UAE and continue working in the US.
So I am trying to figure out what the process is while I am in US


----------

